# longisland ny..seeking contracts or will take sub contracted



## CI concrete (Dec 15, 2011)

we at CI concrete and OCEAN blue pools are looking for open bids or contracts if anyone is overwhelmed or can recomend to call.. also willing to work as a sub contractor depending on terms...





please feel free to contact me on my cell at anytime 631-741-1818

thanks rogerio


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

What locations?


----------



## CI concrete (Dec 15, 2011)

nassau . suffolk and also town of southhampton..


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We have work in Queens plowing side streets paying decent rates; let us know if you are interested @ 774-244-0106 or [email protected]


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll try to touch base on monday....we're having a get together on monday night if your interested...


----------

